# Filtergraben; Frage zum Querschnitt



## wander-falke (15. Mai 2015)

Moinsens zusammen,

Aus gegebenem und notwendigem Anlaß muss ich meinen Filtergraben in einer Schleife anlegen, so dass Vor und Rücklauf direkt nebeneinander liegen werden.
=>
 
Ich habe vor einen V-förmigen Graben, 2m breit,auszuheben.
in der Mitte werde ich eine OSB Platte senkrecht stellen und Alles mit GFK überziehen.
Am Boden liegen ein 100er Drainagenrohr.
Was denkt Ihr? Kann die Konstruktion funktionieren?
Wie tief sollte ich denn graben, denn ich habe ja nur die "halbe Breite " zur Verfügung so dass die Pflanzen genug Wurzelraum haben und trotzdem die Strömung nicht ins Stocken gerät.

Danke


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2015)

Das ist eher die Frage wie viel Wasser da durch muss und ob das Wasser ggf oben drüber fließen kann. Wie willst du den Graben durchströmen.
Wasser in die Drainage pumpen und dann oberirdisch weiter. Wasser von oben auf das Substrat und dann aus dem Rohren ableiten.


----------



## wander-falke (15. Mai 2015)

Morgens um 4 eine nicht ausreichend ausformulierte Frage zu stellen war sicher nicht gerade gerade hilfreich für den Leser. 

Warum V-förmig; ich habe den härtesten Lehmboden den es wohl auf Gottes Erdboden gibt.

 Gedanklich spielte ich mit folgendem Model:
Absetzkammer, Überlauf in den FG. ggf diverse Stauwände um das Wasser nach unten, bzw. nach oben zu zwingen. Am Ende des FG dann der Ablauf in den LH-Schacht.
SchachtN400, 1,4m. LH 34 W DN110 
Also der LH  wird schon "wums" haben,.........

In meiner aktuellen Planung bin ich bei bei ca 10m FG Länge (hin und zurück), gefolgt von einem 7m langen Bachlauf der in die Flachwasserzone des Teiches einläuft.
Die Höhendifferenz LH zu Teichniveau wird bei 15 - 20 cm liegen.


Nachfolgend der alte Plan eines gepumpten Filtergraben

  
  

 
Sollte ich vielleicht doch eine Dokumentation dazu aufmachen ?


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2015)

Wenn du da Bäckerkisten rein bekommst musst du dir keinen Kopf über den Wurzelraum machen. Dann sollte es immer reichen.


----------



## wander-falke (4. Juni 2015)

noch eine frage 
Würdet Ihr Schüttgut als Substrat verwenden ? 
@Patrick K  : Ich kenne noch nicht deine Großabnehmer Preise, aber ist das interessant ? 

http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/fibo-exclay-fibobau-ne-nassestrichschuettung-36x50-ltr-1274482331.html

@Tottoabs : 
danke für die Infos.Bäckerkisten sind soweit ich weiß h=80 cm
Ich werde aber die kleineren nehmen, also h=40 - 50

Wurzelraum gibt es ja dann auch noch genug. Reicht das auch noch für den Durchfluß wenn am Ende 
entweder - ein  LH DN100 aus 1,4m mit 34 W ansaugt ? 
oder         - zwei LH DN75 aus 1,4m mit 34 W ansaugt ? 


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Andreas
schau mal , in Lorsch könnte man das abholen zwei Bigpacks oder  zwei Paletten passen locker auf meinen Hänger und da kann man sicher noch was machen am Preis
http://liapor-shop.de/epages/3dbead...9-088a-4c2c-b31f-63b39cf66a96/Products/102211

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2015)

Mach schon ein bissel was aus ,alleine bei 36 Sack .....262,44€
http://liapor-shop.de/epages/3dbead29-088a-4c2c-b31f-63b39cf66a96.sf/de_DE/?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (9. Aug. 2015)

Ich mach mal den Fred wieder auf, denn ich habe eine Frage zur Spülleitung im Filtergraben, Bodenfilter, Pflanzfilter.


Medium 29321 anzeigen Medium 29318 anzeigen


Ich habe vor, entgegen dem Eröffnungsthema, das Rohr im Graben in eine eigene Vertiefung zu legen. Es ist ein DN 100 KG Rohr geplant, da ich noch genügend Bestand habe und nicht zwei wie im obigen Bild.

Wie soll ich das Rohr perforieren, damit es sich nicht mit der Zeit zusetzt?


Soll ich Schlitze schneiden ? Wenn ja wie lang,  - Quer?,- Längs?
Oder doch Löcher ? Welche Größe?
Sollen die Öffnungen Oben sein, damit nichts von Oben reinrutscht?
Oder soll ich einfach ein fertig konfektioniertes DrainageRohr einbauen?

Als Substrat soll wie oben beschrieben gebrochener Blähton rein.
Welche Lösungen habt Ihr in diesem Fall?

Danke für die Antworten

Euer
Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (20. Sep. 2015)

Mal wieder ne Frage zum Bodenfilter:
In verschiedenen Berichten und Dissertationen über Bodenfilter habe ich gelesen, dass für ein gut funktionierenden Bodenfilter der Freiwasserraum im unteren Bereich nicht notwendig ist. Wenn dich diesen Bereich mit grobem Kies > 5 cm fülle, und darauf meinen Blähton aufbringe ; dann rutscht der durch.
Also benötige ich so etwas wie eine Sperrschicht.
Als Sperrschicht kann ich das ein Unkrautvlies nehmen; aber das setzt sich zu schnell zu ?
Alle Lochbleche, Streckmetalle sind schweineteuer und haben eine zu große Loch-, bzw. Maschenweite.

Oder kann ich vllt sowas als Sperrschicht unterlegen?
Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, oder schon so was gebaut ? 

Danke


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2015)

Moin Andres,
wie wäre es mit diesen Brot- Stapelkisten?


----------



## Patrick K (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Andreas 

nehm doch Putzgewebe (hier 4x4mm)
  
wieviel brauchst du ?
salve Obs


----------



## wander-falke (20. Sep. 2015)

@troll65 
 Bäckerkisten sind geplant. Ich habe aber auch Stellen an denen diese nicht passen. dort muss ich nach dem laminieren eine senkrechte Abtrennung machen.

@Patrick K 
 8m x 0,65 m, das ist der Hin und Rückweg.


----------



## Patrick K (20. Sep. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> 8m x 0,65 m, das ist der Hin und Rückweg.



Hab ich noch ,dann brauchst du keine ganze Rolle kaufen 


salve Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (20. Sep. 2015)

Ok, melde mich diese oder nächste Woche mal nach der Arbeit
Hast du schon die Lorscher Firma rausgefunden ?


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,
wenn der Bodenfilter optimal laufen soll , hätte ich viele Anmerkungen :
Tiefe ist ein Muss. Die angegebenen 60-80 cm laufen darauf hinaus, dass in dieser Tiefe Pflanzenwurzeln (bitte kein __ Schilf, und vielleicht auch keinen __ Rohrkolben) einen Bodenfilter nicht mehr zuwachsen lassen, und dass (das wäre dann die eigentliche Funktion) in dieser Tiefe der im Filterwasser gelöste Sauerstoff verbraucht wird. Erst nach Verbrauch des gelösten Sauerstoffs beginnt der Bodenfilter im beabsichtigten Sinne zu arbeiten. Das fängt ab 15 min Verweilzeit an, wenn ich mich richtig durchgelesen habe (das wären dann schon einige m³ bei Dir.. ).
Mein Vorschlag: als Substrat gibt's in den Baustoffhandlungen z. B. Lava, die kostet etwa 300€/t. Für Blähton ist mit der t-Preis eine zu lange Zahl .
Die Zuleitung wird ausreichend tief gebaut, und endet im ersten Drittel (z. B. mit "Spülschacht", also am Ende mit einem aufsteigenden Rohr, oben verschlossen). Deine Idee mit gelochtem HT ist in Ordnung, wenn Du Dir die Arbeit machen willst.
Über die restlichen zwei Drittel darf das Bodenniveau ruhig ansteigen (um das Buddeln zu erleichtern). Mit nassem Lehm, wie man ihn jetzt gerade hat, bin ich gut klar gekommen, oder hast Du auch noch Steine drin? Barrieren, um das Wasser hoch und wieder runter zu bringen, sind völlig kontraproduktiv, die kannst Du Dir sparen, ebenso die Bäckerkisten. Ich hab ja nur einen Minipflanzenteich, aber seit dem Bau verteile ich regelmäßig Steine (sprich den Kies aus der Abdeckung) ums Haus, und die Pflanzenkörbe stehen im Stall im Regal .
Es ist sicher nicht verkehrt, über dem Bodenfilter auch freie Wasserfläche zu haben (und vielleicht nicht alles Wasser durch den Bodenfilter zu jagen). Dann kommst Du auf bessere Verweilzeiten (und damit bei einem kleinem Bodenfilter dennoch auf einen optimierten CSB-Abbau). Das wäre mein Vorschlag zum Schluß.
Obs' Putzgitter würde ich an Stellen, die ich über Jahre nicht anfassen will, eher nicht nehmen.


----------



## wander-falke (23. Okt. 2015)

Neues von der Baustelle,......

Der Bau neigt sich langsam dem Ende und nimmt die geplanten Formen an. Es werden noch die Trennungen einlaminiert, das Spülrohr verlegt , die Lochbleche aufgebracht und dann warte ich nur noch bis das Harz durchgehärtet ist. Dann kann befüllt werden. _(Bilder folgen)_

Wie an anderer Stelle bereits diskutert hier nochmal die Funktionsweise meiner Konstruktion zur Diskussion....

Das Wasser aus der Absetzkammer wird über ein DN100 Rohr (3) in die Vorfilterkammer gesaugt. Von dort fließt es über 2 DN100 Öffnungen in den Bodenfilter.
Die obere Öffnung (6) ist nur eine Durchführung. Die untere Öffnung ist mit einem geschlitzen DN100 Rohr verbunden, an dessen Ende ein Schieber installiert ist.
Im BF-Betrieb ist Schieber geschloßen, so dass das Wasser im Bodenfilter ansteigen muß. Wenn der Bodenfilter gefüllt ist, läuft das Wasser über einen Überlauf in einer Freiwasserfläche (9) in den LH-Schacht. Durch eine vorgestellte unten geöffnete Sperre wird das Wasser gezwungen am Boden des BF aus diesem auszutreten und über den Überlauf (9) abzufließen.
Die Auslauf öffnungen sind immer größer dimmensioniert als die Einlaufflächen. Einlauf Vorfilter = DN100 (~80cm²), Einlauf Bodenfilter (~160cm²),Auslauf Bodenfilter (~240cm²), Erst das Überlaufrohr in der Freiwasserfläche (9) in den LH Schacht hat wieder DN100 (~80cm²). Dies sollte einen Rückstau im BF auf lange Sicht verhindern.  Somit ist der horizontale BF gewährleistet. 

Das Spülrohr liegt in einem Bett aus sehr grobem Kies (80 - 120mm). Das Rohr wird mit Lochblechen abgedeckt um zu verhindern dass Sbstrat die Schlitze verstopft.
Ein senkrecht stehendes DN100 schachtrohr ermöglicht mir in der Mitte des BF , den genauen Wasserstand zu sehen und das Rohr in alle Richtungen zu spülen.
Das Spülrohr ist mit dem LH-Schacht und der Absetzkammer verbunden.

Betrieb: Schieber am Spülrohr geschloßen, Schieber in der Absetzkammer geschloßen: Funktion wie oben beschrieben.
Bypass: Schieber am Spülrohr geschloßen, Schieber in der Absetzkammer offen: Funktion wie oben beschrieben plus Bypass in den LH-Schacht
Spülung:Schieber am Spülrohr offen, Schieber in der Absetzkammer offen: In der Absetzkammer kann abgesaugt werden.
_                   ( Aus diesem Grund hat das Spül- oder Bypassrohr vor dem LH-Schacht eine Steigung, damit mir der ganze Schmodder nicht in den LH-Schacht fließt. )
Entleerung:Schieber am Spülrohr geschloßen, Schieber in der Absetzkammer offen, Einlauf mit Standrohr geschloßen. Teich- Bach Betrieb nur über Bypass

Somit habe ich ein System, das ich immer in Teilen entleeren,  kann wie ich es gerade brauche._







Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Andreas, 
Das hört sich ganz gut an und sollte für mein Verständnis funktionieren. Ob es letztendlich das auch so effektiv macht muss die Zeit zeigen. Danke für deine ausführlichen Erklärungen, man kann ja immer dazu lernen  
Eine Verständnisfrage bleibt mir noch: wie entlehrst du mal den Bodenfilter um evtl. dort abgesetzten Schmutz raus zu holen?


----------



## wander-falke (23. Okt. 2015)

Wenns mit  dem Spülrohr nichts mehr bringt,........mit dem Schäufelchen


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2015)

Na das Spülrohr wird ja über das Tstück in der Mitte gespült,  oder?
Hat den dein Pflanzfilter auch das Bodengefälle zu einem Punkt?
Denn dann könnte man ja mit einer kleinen Tauchpumpe arbeiten.  Sofern man sie da irgendwie ganz unten Plaziert bekommt.


----------



## wander-falke (23. Okt. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Spülung:Schieber am Spülrohr offen, Schieber in der Absetzkammer offen: *In der Absetzkammer kann abgesaugt* werden.
> _ ( Aus diesem Grund hat das Spül- oder Bypassrohr vor dem LH-Schacht eine Steigung, damit mir der ganze Schmodder nicht in den LH-Schacht fließt. )
> Entleerung:Schieber am Spülrohr geschloßen, Schieber in der Absetzkammer offen, Einlauf mit Standrohr geschloßen. Betrieb nur über Bypass_



Gefälle ist im BF bis zum Auslauf des Spülrohr vorhanden.
Im Bogen selbst kann ich halt nix machen, das ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Bereich. Damit kann ich leben. Die Zeit wird's zeigen.

Medium 29926 anzeigen ,


----------



## wander-falke (23. Okt. 2015)

Sieht jetzt aus wie ein Schokoladenrennbahnarenastadionplatz.


----------



## wander-falke (24. Okt. 2015)

So, drei Wochen "Urlaub" sind auch wieder vorbei.
Morgen einen Ausruhtag und am Montag wieder Geld Heimschaffen.

Doch wie sieht es aus? Wo wollte ich Anfang 2015 hin, wo bin ich?

Der Gärtner meines Vertrauens gab meinem Baufolienteich 2005 zwar nur 3-4 Jahre, aber was solls. Damals hieß es : "Wenn die Folie spröde ist, wird umgebaut." Die Baufolie gab nach 10 Jahren den Geist auf. Also musste ich umbauen. Die Idee, wie es werden sollte gab es schon seit 2009.

2014 Leckte der Teich. Die ersten Anzeichen des dahinscheiden meiner Baufolie waren nicht mehr zu übersehen.
Im Februar 2015 war es dann soweit. Die Folie kam raus und die Teichanschlüße waren geplant.


       

Und schneller als gedacht war das Loch im Teich

       

Und wieder mit GFK verschloßen sowie mit der Absetzkammer und LH Schacht verbunden.......

       

So dass ich wieder den Teich befüllen kann.

     

Und ab da, ging es auch hier im Forum genauer weiter mit dem Bodenfilter, dem Luftheber, und dem Vorfilter.

Heute bin ich da wo ich sein wollte. Noch Substrat rein , Feintuning und Wasser marsch. (Natürlich nur wenn ausgehärtet !)
Medium 30293 anzeigen, Medium 30292 anzeigen
Ganz besonderen Dank meiner Frau, die mich "werkeln" lies, und dank euch allen, die Ihr mir immer mit Kritik und Rat im Forum, und mit Tat auf der Baustelle beigestanden habt.

Das wollte ich vor der Winterpause nochmal loswerden.

Grüßle Euer Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Okt. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Heute bin ich da wo ich sein wollte. Noch Substrat rein , Feintuning und Wasser marsch. (Natürlich nur wenn ausgehärtet !)


Persönlich würde ich ohne Substrat ein mal vor ab Wasser marsch machen.


----------



## wander-falke (25. Okt. 2015)

@Tottoabs 

Korektuuur:

Heute bin ich da wo ich sein wollte.
Testwasserfüllung, Feintuning in den Höhen wenn erforderlich, Testwasser weg, Feintuning an den Ränder mit Harz-Sand etc und trocknen, bzw. aushärten lassen; 
Schnittstellen an den Lochblechen grundieren, lackieren, vielleicht auch "harzen;
Substrat rein , Wasser marsch. Pflanzen rein, und wenn voll Wasser abschalten .

Wenn ich was vergessen habe bitte mitteilen
Danke
Ich denke ich werde noch berichten, bin ja noch nicht ganz im Winterschlaf.....


----------



## wander-falke (10. Nov. 2015)

Nachtrag:




RKurzhals schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: als Substrat gibt's in den Baustoffhandlungen z. B. Lava, die kostet etwa 300€/t. Für Blähton ist mit der t-Preis eine zu lange Zahl




*Hab' mal aktuelle Preise:
Lava 2-8mm *
lose, 46,55 € / to
25 Kg Sack 3,45 ( 138€ / To)

*gebr Blähton 4-8mm*
lose 400 Kg/ m³ 92 €

Alles zuz. Ust, ab Großhändler Mannheim


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Heute bin ich da wo ich sein wollte.


----------

